# Tabitha and Jerry: All Grown Up Now



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

My little girl is grown up now. Just thought I would share this photo from
her portrait session:











and here is Jerry's that was taken in February for those who don't know us:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they are so precious, Therese! What a gorgeous photo of Tabitha. I remember the photo of sweet little Jerry! Adorable, as always.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! Jerry's little tongue is so sweet!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

thanks! you know I am a Pip and Roo fan as well : )


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw both of these photos on Facebook, but they are so damn perfect in every way that I simply can't resist saying again that I love and adore Tabitha & Jerry. They are simply gorgeous Therese.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Jerry's little tongue is so sweet!!


thanks. yes, Jerry is just as sweet as he looks in the photo 



lynx8456 said:


> I saw both of these photos on Facebook, but they are so damn perfect in every way that I simply can't resist saying again that I love and adore Tabitha & Jerry. They are simply gorgeous Therese.


thanks so much! you know they are my pride and joy...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww Therese, I have missed T&J, you know they are 2 of my absolute favorites. I don't get to see them on FB anymore :-(


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Awww Therese, I have missed T&J, you know they are 2 of my absolute favorites. I don't get to see them on FB anymore :-(


thanks Kay. (I'll see if I can remedy that)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Awww Therese, I have missed T&J, you know they are 2 of my absolute favorites. I don't get to see them on FB anymore :-(


I don't either !
They're as beautiful as ever


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

It's been WAAAAY to long since you've posted pictures of them!!! They are 2 of my favorites as well. Gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Ditto, way tooo long since I've seen pics of your two...


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow! They are both just stunning!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Therese - I can't tell you how often I have thought of you and sweet Tabitha and Jerry! I am so HAPPY to see these pics! You made my day!  They are gorgeous beautiful dogs and have always been two of my favorites.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hi therese, very nice pics, pups stunning, as usual


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Therese they are beautiful as ever! So nice to see some "familiar" faces! I hardly ever visit here anymore. I miss everyone. Love love love the pics!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So wonderful to see Tabby and Jerry again... No facebook for me these days either.. Therese, I hope you, your daughter, and the pups are all doing well.. I miss you guys. Blessings, Deb


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my gosh her coat is amazing  she has grown into a stunning little girl


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I saw this thread and thought someone had pulled up an older thread ... have to say I am excited to see you again! Your two are adorable as always...and man, that coat on Tabitha...it's awesome!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I've missed seeing their gorgeous faces!! Great pics, so glad you shared!!!


----------



## Nuggett (Apr 30, 2011)

oh...my...goodness.... O.O

absolutely PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh.....they are such perfect little ones. I just
Love em' both!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Therese--we have missed you so much . Rico send a big xo to his fav cousins. The pictures are amazing, they are both stunning.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Wow! Overwhelmed...*

Just want to say thank you to everyone for welcoming us back to Chi Ppl.
It's nice to feel that we are so appreciated here. :dance: I don't think I can catch
up, but I will try to just jump in where things are now. Thanks again!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww they have grown up so beautifully


----------

